# June/July 2004 - 2ww!



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New Home! Where positive news must start to arrive!

Abbie - sorry to read that your test this morning was neg (((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))). Good on you and dh taking the time out you need to spend together today.

Lou2scott and Tracy - sorry to you as well that your test was negative (((((((((hugs)))))))))).

LindaJane - hope the eye clears up!

Marzy - sounds like cyclogest to me!

Minky - hope you are taking it easy!

Teabag, Countrygirl and Lilly - GOOD LUCK!

Love Sue
xxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​
*June and July's 2ww's !!!!   *​
lulu434 ICSI ET - 19 May Testing - 1st - 

nicnack ICSI ET - 22 May Testing - 2nd - 

Sid ICSI ET - 20 May Testing - 3rd - 

Clare25 ICSI ET - 19 June Testing - 3rd - 

Joe71 ICSI ET - 21 May Testing - 4th - 

Lisae IVF ET - 22 May Testing - 7th - 

moose IVF ET - 24 May Testing - 7th - 

Ready4Family IUI 25 & 26 May Testing - 7th - 

Mely IVF ET - 26 May Testing - 7th - 

Jenbob IVF ET - 26th May Testing - 7th - 

Trudy FET ICSI ET - 25 May Testing - 8th - 

Elounda IVF ET - 25 May Testing - 9th - 

neona (Sue) IUI 26 May Testing - 9th - 

harrywarry IVF ET - 26 May Testing 9th - 

Tiff ICSI ET - 28 May Testing 9th - 

Bunnygirl IVF ET - 29 May Testing - 9th - 

laylar FET ICSI ET - 29 May Testing - 11th - 

Shellym IUI - 28 May Testing - 11th - 

Nic2310 IVF ET - 27 May Testing - 12th - 

chrisi FET ICSI ET - 31 May Testing 12th - 

Alessandra IUI - 1 June Testing - 17th - 

clarabell (Claire) IVF ET - 3 June Testing - 17th - 

Kitty R ICSI ET - 7 June Testing - 18th - 

kt1 IVF ET - 10 June Testing - 20th - 

lou2scott IVF ET - 7 June Testing - 21st - 

JillAlan ICSI ET - 10 June Testing - 21st -

Jaki B ICSI ET - 7 June Testing - 23rd - 

Orlando66 IVF ET - 10 June Testing - 24th

Floss IUI - 9 June Testing - 24th - 

Seren IVF Testing - 24th - 

Wizz ICSI ET - 9 June Testing - 25th - 

Caz IVF ET - 14 June Testing - 26th - 

Helenab ICSI ET - 15 June Testing 26th - 

Abbi2 IVF ET - 14 June Testing - 28th - 

Tracy W FET ICSI ET - 14 June Testing - 28th - 

Teabag IUI - 14 June Testing - 29th

Countrygirl ICSI ET - 17 June Testing - 29th - 

lilly2k3 ICDI - 15 June Testing - 29th

Candy IUI - 16 June Testing - 30th - 

Karen-C IUI - 17 June Testing - 

JULY

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st July

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd July

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd July

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd July

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd July

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th July

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th July

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th July

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th July

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th July

KP ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th July

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th July

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th July

*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Had terrible weekend. 

Pregnant friend came with her DH for Fri and Sat. There was much stroking of bump and complaints of indigestion and swollen ankles (what I wouldnt give to have them)

Tested early with first response (you can do 3 days early) on Friday morning and was negative. I had kind of guessed due to lack of symptoms but still in the back of my mind hoped it was just because I tested early.

Sunday was a family christening which made me feel even lower, followed that afternoon by the arrival of AF and floods of tears.

DH upset so dont like to moan too much to him, good job I have got you girls.

Wishing the rest of the waiters lots of baby dust.


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh Country girl - so sorry........... what a weekend of rubbish for you. Christenings are hard at the best of times but when you're going through a cycle and the 2ww they are impossible (((((((Hugs))))))).

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Tracy and Countrygirl,

So sorry to hear of your negative results.It is so hard to cope with.Take some time with your partners   

thinking of you both

Love Em


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

GOODLUCK LILLY2K3 AND TEABAG FOR TOMORROW ^thumbsup^ ^thumbsup^

LOVE Em


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Candy, Abbi, Tracy, Countrygirl - so sorry to hear your news. ^cuddleup^

Marzy - sounds like the side effects of the botty bombs! I'm really weepy too.

Had a call from the clinic this morning. Apparetnly the swab they took at et grew something horrid and I had to go to the doctor's and get anitbiotics to clear up the infection. They assured me the infection wouldn't be in my womb and the tablets wouldn't affect anything. Like that reassured me. Going back to work tomorrow. it will at least take my mind off my negative thoughts.

love Annette


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Countrygirl  

Lou2scott 

sorry to hear your news, good luck with whatever you decide to do next.

Marzy - feeling the same way, definitely the botty bombs! Making me constipated (tmi!) as well, most unlike moi!

Annette - take it easy at work!

Well got some drops for the eye so what with sticking things up one end and and dropping stuff in at the other I'm a bit of a case  Hopefully things are sorting themself out in the middle somewhere!

Good luck to the testers tomorrow 

Love
LindaJane


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,
just want to say Im sorry to hear the bad news of those who have had BFN's over the last few days. 
^group^

Its my turn to test tomorrow. I have been so scared all day. For the past two weeks I have been wishing to go to sleep and wake up on my test day, now its here im so scared. Im almost wishing I was at the start of 2ww again. How sad is that!
I honestly dont know what to think, I have had af type pain for most of 2ww, sure it was about to arrive at amy moment but it has not. However I have had no pg symptoms. 
OK enough rambeling from me, will try and calm down b4 bed but cant see me getting any sleep tonight some how.

 good luck to all testing in next few days
love lilly2k3


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Good luck lilly2k3   ^thumbsup^


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

^thumbsup^good luck ^thumbsup^Good luck testing lily2k3 and teabag

luv pam


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all
good luck for testers today...


sorry to those whose tested neg. big hugs for you all

lindajane.. hope your eye is better soon..

take care all
marzy

only 5 days and i test...................


----------



## Azailier (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi everyone.........

This waiting game don't get any easier!!!!!!!!

Im so sorry to all with bfn's, life just aint fair...sending you all a big ^cuddleup^ 

    thoughts for todays tests...


I am a bit confused deciding what day to count from...previously I have always counted from ec but everyone seems to count from et. Previously I have had 3 day old embryo's, this time they were 5 days old (blastocysts)....im either on day 8 or day 4 Can any one help?

Sorry for being paranoid, Im pretty sure that which ever day I count from isnt gonna give me a better chance but this is my last time and I feel I am clutching at straw's.

God im a miserable old bag...........

Am gonna go and find some chocolate to cheer me up.

Azailierxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Soozle (Jun 25, 2004)

Can I join you lovely ladies? I test on Friday (2nd) and getting more nervous by the day. 

If I test on Firday ca I try a first response on Wed??

Good luck to everyone


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi soozle
good luck for friday.
not long now
marzy


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome soozle i too test on friday (2nd july) and i am so nervous now as i didn't get this far last time.

good luck hope we both get a bfp

luv pam


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi soozle.
if you test fri?
could you be pg but maybe get a neg result?
or could you get a pos result and it be neg??
dont want to put a dampener on it !!
wait till fri and get a pos yeah!!
fingers and toes crossed girl
marzy
xx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi saphy75
good luck for friday also.
fingers and toes crossed



we need some positives...............

good luck 
marzy
xx


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi girls

So sorry about the negatives 

I'm feeling quite negative today, I'm on day five and can't feel a bloody thing, I think I'm a bit constipated too although I am going to the loo. I just feel funny in the gut region, anyone else feeling like this??

Azailier - can't help you on that question, wondered that myself though, do you think that if the embryo has more cells when it goes back in, it will attach quicker??

Good luck to the rest of the testers this week!! WE NEED SOME POSITVES!!!!!!!!

Love Hollie

p.s Can anyone explain to me how to do the hugs and positives etc.. can't figure it out!


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Just popped in to say sorry to all those who have tested -ve recently,  its really hard going this 2ww, and such an disappointment when it doesn't work, try to talk about your feelings and not bottle them up,or dismiss them, if you can't speak to those close to you, speak to your fertility friends. ^group^

Love Nic xx 

P.s Hollie if you use your mouse to choose where you want to put icon in text (click at this spot) then press arrow on box on left, scrolling down until u find what you want, then click to choose (some don't have pics just x) click on the icon or 'x' which will transfer to page then use preview to view. Have fun!!!!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,
well it is bad news from my dh and I 
I tested negative this morning and af has just arrived.
Trying not to get to upset, will be begining all over again with first folical tracking scan in 8 days time. Just trying to look on the positive side for this next try.

good luck to all those due to test soon.

hopefully if all goes well i will be back on these boards soon. Will keep poping in to see how every1 tested in the meantime.
love lilly2k3


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

lilly2k3 i am so sorry for you and your dh ^group^ it might be best to let all your feelings out though hun rather than trying to bottle them up. we are all here if you need to talk. i hope af is not too long or painfull and you are soon feeling more positive for next time hun

best wishes

luv pam


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all

lilly2k3..so sorry to hear your news... give each other a big hug!


i test sunday and been having some spotting and af pains..............
its on its way sadly.......................
think itll be here am.................... 
i think devastation is an undertstament.
i want to know WHERE ARE ALL THE POSITIVES??

i thought 
i hoped 
well........that there would be a lot of positives this month..... just to keep us who are waiting to test positive..
sorry to moan
sorry if i upset anyone dont mean to .......
just want the one thing we all want and why cant we bloody well have it eh?


glad i got it it off my chest..
thanks for reading.
good luck girls for those who test next

fingers crossed for you all
marzy
xxxxx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lilly - I'm so sorry - take care of yourself and hugs to both you and DH. It sounds like you are being positive and moving onward but take a bit of time to get it off your chest, as well. You sound very brave.

Marzy - it ain't over til it's over, hun, sending lots of positive vibes your way. You and I test the same day (in theory except I am away this weekend so may prolong the agony until Monday). 

love to all of you
Caroline
xxx


----------



## Azailier (Apr 16, 2004)

Ooh Lilly2k3....so sorry, sending a big ^cuddleup^ take it easy hun xxxxxxxxx

Marzy, keep positive....you never know, things might work out!

Azailierxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Girls

Do you think its possible to get a bfp with no period pains/crampy feelings or implantation bleed i.e you feel completely normal apart from feeling a bit bloated from the cyclogest?? 

Love Hollie


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all
hollie
course you can
think of all those people who didnt even know they were pg 
i.e still having af every month...
be positive girl
yuo ll get there
marzy


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

lilly,

So sorry to read you got a negative ,honey.Its really hard to take.Sending you lots of   

Take care,
Love Em


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi 2wwer's,

Just popping in to give some positive vibes for us all.

                    

Also some fairy dust

           

Only 4 days to go for me!

Love Em


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Lily  sorry to hear your news - good luck in whatever you decide to do next.

Hollie - constipation me too. It really hurts to go to the loo (TMI sorry)! Most unlike me as I eat wholemeal everything and tons of fruit and veg. As for other feelings tender boobies and very dry nipples, some tummy pains not af type - I get back ache - but could be the constipation. Some people get no symptoms for a while. 

Marzy  try to stay  difficult I know hun - I'm a cat on a hot roof and I hate cats!

Well lots of work to do before DP arrives home from Surrey. Hope there is not a traffic jam I need a 

Good luck to all testing tomorrow

Love
LindaJane

PS Eyes are better now drops are going in!


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Azailier - I had blast on my last cycle and was told test 10 days after ET! uuuuummmmm, I didn't make it that long before I tested! But I was naughty! 

Soozle - welcome and good luck! Unless you have a blastocyst transfer normally clinics say wait 14 days from ET, you could test at 12 days past ET which would hopefully (although not always) give an accurate result! What treatment did you have - just for the list! 

Jac - glad Eve is coping! 

Hollie - when you respond in a thread by clicking the reply button the large box for typing comes up, to the left is a box (normally with a drop down menu and an angel on it) with view all smilies underneath. You can either click view all smilies and it will bring them up in another "window" and you can click on whatever you want to choose or you can click on the drop down menu and scroll through to find an "appropriate" symbol to put in!  AND yes you can get a positive without any implantation bleeding, pains etc........

Linda - glad those drops are working!

Lilly - so sorry to read your negative news as well today ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^

Marzy - it's not over yet, really..... honestly..... hang on in there as Sunday is ages away yet.... sounds more like spotting than anything else!

Lots of love and luck to all, especially imminent testers!
Sue
xxxxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​
*June and July's 2ww's !!!!   *​
lulu434 ICSI ET - 19 May Testing - 1st - 

nicnack ICSI ET - 22 May Testing - 2nd - 

Sid ICSI ET - 20 May Testing - 3rd - 

Clare25 ICSI ET - 19 June Testing - 3rd - 

Joe71 ICSI ET - 21 May Testing - 4th - 

Lisae IVF ET - 22 May Testing - 7th - 

moose IVF ET - 24 May Testing - 7th - 

Ready4Family IUI 25 & 26 May Testing - 7th - 

Mely IVF ET - 26 May Testing - 7th - 

Jenbob IVF ET - 26th May Testing - 7th - 

Trudy FET ICSI ET - 25 May Testing - 8th - 

Elounda IVF ET - 25 May Testing - 9th - 

neona (Sue) IUI 26 May Testing - 9th - 

harrywarry IVF ET - 26 May Testing 9th - 

Tiff ICSI ET - 28 May Testing 9th - 

Bunnygirl IVF ET - 29 May Testing - 9th - 

laylar FET ICSI ET - 29 May Testing - 11th - 

Shellym IUI - 28 May Testing - 11th - 

Nic2310 IVF ET - 27 May Testing - 12th - 

chrisi FET ICSI ET - 31 May Testing 12th - 

Alessandra IUI - 1 June Testing - 17th - 

clarabell (Claire) IVF ET - 3 June Testing - 17th - 

Kitty R ICSI ET - 7 June Testing - 18th - 

kt1 IVF ET - 10 June Testing - 20th - 

lou2scott IVF ET - 7 June Testing - 21st - 

JillAlan ICSI ET - 10 June Testing - 21st -

Jaki B ICSI ET - 7 June Testing - 23rd - 

Orlando66 IVF ET - 10 June Testing - 24th

Floss IUI - 9 June Testing - 24th - 

Seren IVF Testing - 24th - 

Wizz ICSI ET - 9 June Testing - 25th - 

Caz IVF ET - 14 June Testing - 26th - 

Helenab ICSI ET - 15 June Testing 26th - 

Abbi2 IVF ET - 14 June Testing - 28th - 

Tracy W FET ICSI ET - 14 June Testing - 28th - 

Teabag IUI - 14 June Testing - 29th

Countrygirl ICSI ET - 17 June Testing - 29th - 

lilly2k3 ICDI - 15 June Testing - 29th - 

Candy IUI - 16 June Testing - 30th - 

Karen-C IUI - 17 June Testing - 

JULY

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st July

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd July

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd July

Soozle ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd July

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd July

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd July

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th July

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th July

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th July

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th July

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th July

KP ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th July

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th July

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June Testing 10th July

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th July

*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## sarah102 (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi all
sorry to hear about all the negative tests.
I am only on day 4 and due to test on the 10th july.
I have a 4 year old little boy, who was concieved naturally after DH vas reversal. Unfortunatley his tubes have blocked, luckily after 2nd reversal they managed to freeze some swimmers, as the tubes are now blocked again, hence being on ICSI 2ww.
Just wanted to say when I was pregnant 1st time I had no symtoms whatsoever until 8 weeks.
At the moment its good to hear that everyone else is constipated,(not really)but thats what is so good about this sight you realise your not on your own.
Wishing everyone good luck tests
Sarah


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi everyone,

This may seem like a flippant post but I'm not constipated!!!! Everyone on here seems to be!!

I'm quite the opposite (TMI) but maybe that's the Metformin .....

Just thought I'd share that gem...

  


(Welcome Sarah - best of luck)


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi girls
sorry to post late or early !!!
cant sleep..
just clock watching ...
i feel so low just wanting to cry all the time.... 
must be af or homones or something,,,,
why do we feel so dissapointed when we know what we are letting ourselves in for at the beginning??
or is it me 
sorry girls just a miserable cow at the mo.. 
sure i wll snap out of it by the morning
good luck all you testers today
positive vibes to all....................
good luck
marzy


----------



## Teabag (May 5, 2004)

Morning Peeps

I did do a test yesterday but it was neagative, however I did a clearblue digital and when I spoke to my clinic they said that they weren't sure if that would show up a level low level of the hcg hormone so if the witch hasn't come in a couple of days do a different test. Still no af this morning and now 15/16 days past basting. What is the longest time for af to show up after basting. If no sign of it by Friday morning will do another test!!! Still trying to remain slightly positive and hopeful but also trying to be realistic!!!


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Morning all

just popped in to wish all of you testing in the next few days a massive GOOD LUCK!!!!!

I also wanted to say that this time last week I was almost 100% sure that our ICSI hadn't worked - no symptoms, af like pains, a bit of bleeding etc but on Friday we got a  so please don't despair, no matter how sure you are.....

Keeping everything crossed for you all

masses of love
Helena
XXXXXXXX


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

HIya

Just to let you all know a BFN for me! Af showed up late Monday night ... and early too!

Really down in the dumps and totally fed up! Dunno if I'm gonna cycle again right away or give myself a month off - next one will be my last and then hopefully on to ivf!

Hope all you ladies still to test get the BFP's you so deserve and a big hug to all those with BFN's!

Lots of love

KAren xxx


----------



## Jaki B (May 16, 2004)

^group^
This has not been a good month for most of us. BFN everywhere. Good luck to everyone testing in July and those still to test in June.
Its official the chemicals have done my brain in. I have left the iron on twice in the last month, I went out to work yesterday and left the back door wide open (dogs thought it was wonderful to play in the garden all day) and last night I left the TV on all night.
Well off to my hosp review (if I can remember the way).
Take care everyone.
Jaki


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Sarah - welcome and wishing you all the best!

Marzy - sending you some positive vibes!  

Teabag - mmmm retest tomorrow with a normal clearblue or a different type of test! Good luck!

Karen-C - sorry to hear that the old witch has shown her face for you  

Jaki - you make me  wishing you lots of luck at your review (when you find where you're meant to go!).

Love Sue
xxxxxx

PS - will start a new thread for July tomorrow!


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Afternoon girls!

Sarah, glad to hear you had no symtoms, I've been panicing about no period pains and disappearing sore boobs, I'm only on day 6. I keep thinking its all over, I'm finding it very hard to stay positive and cried this morning like it was over!

Marzy, how it going love? has the bleeding stopped? this is so horrible, isn't it?!?

Teabag, best of luck for tomorrow!

Karen sorry about , next time!!

Jaki, you really made me laugh 

Helenab, so pleased for you and thanks for the positive vibe, I need as much as I can get at the moment! ^thumbsup^

Just want to give everyone a ^group^ .

Love Hollie


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

Teabag - Fingers crossed for your next test. Hope the neg test one was wrong. xxx

Karen C - Sorry to hear your bad news. xxx

Marzy - you are not alone. I've been feeling a bit up and down recently. In a way I'm waiting for the 2 weeks to go so that I know the outcome but on the other hand I'm scared to end up with a neg result. Been thinking of how I will be feeling when I do get a neg and wondering if I will ever get preg. This is my 3rd time and I'm hoping that I don't have to do too many cycles before something finally happens. Sorry to be going on - guess its the cyclogests making me like this. We will soon be feeling positive.

I've been getting a few tummy cramps over the last few days but I don't remember having any pains last time - but I suppose each cycle is differently.

Come on girls - we need come more positives!!!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love
Zoe A
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi,
thank you all for all of your kind thoughts.

Good luck to all of you left to test!

Im going to join another thread for the time being but hope to be back soon if new cycle of treatment is goes ok.
love lilly2k3


----------



## Fiffi (Aug 15, 2003)

Just wanna wish ALL the girls waiting to test GOOD LUCK..

Saphy and Azailier...it was lovely meeting you both in the chat room..sending you loads and loads of good wishes...

Fiffi


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi everyone

It's so sad to see all the negatives. ^cuddleup^ for all you guys.

Marzy - stay with it hun. it's so hard to try to stay positive when you're preparing for the worst. The brain just can't cope - mine can't anyway 

I wish the bloating would go - I've got to go to a wedding this weekend and my dress won't look good if I'm blown up like a balloon. I think I need deflation vibes.

love Annette


----------



## Azailier (Apr 16, 2004)

Fiffi hi...

Thanks for the good wishes....

It was good meeting you to....Keep in touch.

Azailierxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Wow...can't believe how much has gone on in the last few days! Dh and I are back from our anniversary trip...and I must say it was great to get away from all of this. There were even times when this wasn't on my mind. That's a first!

Azailier, I just noticed that you had a laparoscopy. That is one of my two options if this IUI doesn't work (i.e. to take a look to see if something else is going on such as scarring). Do you mind if I ask what it was like?

Well, we sure are way overdue for postives. Dh and I test tomorrow, but I highly doubt that it will be us. I feel nothing plus this is our 5th attempt at IUIs (so it if didn't work the other 4 times....). 
Let's get some positives for July! ^cuddleup^


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

GOOD LUCK READY4FAMILY  

All the best for testing today,

love Em


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi ladies
good luck all you testers today and tomorrow..
im not going to post till sunday (when i test) now so fingers crossed for you all

jakib
good luck for your follow up app at swcrm.
let me know how you go and how soon we can start again as ive been bleeding since tues   
sure its af......
test with give us the final result...
sorry to hear neg its so sad......
i feel for all of us...
good luck girls positive vibes etc

marzy
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi ladies

fiffi it was very nice to meet you too hun, i hope we will speak again soon

ready4family good luck testing today hun

as for me i am going to do a hpt tonight (naughty i know) as i just don't think i could face being told be a stranger if it is negative plus i don't think my dh would take it well and then have to drive all the way home. i am not telling anyone the result until i get the official result tomorrow.

good luck everyone  

luv pam


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi girls,

I wasn't going to post as this thread needs good news not bad, but I'm going a bit nuts. All my symptoms disappeared (sore boobs, bloated) yesterday morning, then I have have been spotting since yesterday pm. It's just been stretchy brown/dark red when I wipe (sorry TMI) and am trying to convince myself it's implantation but am waiting for clinic to call me back. My lower back is kiling me as well, which is what I usually get instead of AF pains. Mind you it also happens when I am stressed!

I know there is absolutely no point in worrying either way as only the test or a full blown bleed will tell me either way but this has tipped me over from cool, positive vibe lady to a weeping wreck. Poor Dh shed a tear when I told him, just after he bought home a fluffy Tintin "Snowy" dog to cheer me up 

Doubt I'll make it to testing Monday either way.

Anyway, got that off my chest - worse things happen at sea, etc , etc.

Pam - good luck tonight - can't blame you for testing early.

Ready - glad you had a good break, let's hope it's good news today.

Marzy - if you read this - my thoughts are with you - good luck for Sunday.

Good luck to all tomorrow's testers - may there be some positives soon. 
love
Caroline
xxxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Thanks girls for the good wishes. I'm back now from getting the blood test at the clinic and now we just wait.....It always takes them sooooo long to call.

saphy75, good luck on your hpt. I don't blame you for testing beforehand. 

Minky, I'll cross my fingers for you that it's implantation bleeding. 

Best of luck to all those testing over the next few days. 
I'll report later with our results.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi ladies

i wonder if any of you can help me, as you probably read i am planning to do a hpt tonight and i was just wondering what makes are the most accurate? arggggg now i am even stressing over which test to buy 

ready4family how mean it is to make you wait  good luck       

luv pam


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Got it all crossed for you ready4









      

Rach xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 

goodluck to all you girls testing i have everything crossed for you    

to all the girls who got neg im so sorry  it will happen soon i hope thinking of you all 

lots of love lilly xx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Just popped over from icse Argc thread to wish Saphy75 good luck tonight,hope your dreams come true hun.


Remember when you wish apon a star your dreams come true xxxxx


Junes been an awful month so here's wishing and hoping July will be better


Good luck to all of you testing hope to see lots of 
for those who have had negatives your time will come I hope its soon ^group^

Love Georgia
xxx


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi Saphy - Good luck for testing. Hope the test you do tonight shows up positive xxx

Also good luck to Scoop.

Love Zoe A
xxx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi girls
good luck saphy75

minky .. hope all is well and its not like me as ive bled since tues!! af prob... gutted but something might turn up sunday
let me know how you test goes .. it could be implantation as that happens up to day 12 girl .........
good luck 
marzy
xxx


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Ready4 - hope your test is  today

Saphy75 - wishing you a 

Minky - I'm with you girl...................see below! 

Karen C  sorry to hear your news.

I'm feeling really cr*p and  is definitely on her way with a vengence me thinks. I am so uncomfortable. I have had pain where my ovaries are today and still feel like a beach ball - my stomach is distended as my normally too big trouser waist is tight today.

I just want it over and done with now...........but I will be good and wait for the test/ . 

On a lighter note, did contraception with my tutor group yesterday - how ironic that I'm trying to help them prevent getting pregnant and I trying bloody hard to! Life eh?!

Love to you all, sorry for the moan and groan. Blame it on the botty bombs!

LindaJane


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi everyone

Thx for your messages, just a quick update, the clinic told me to do a test tomorrow (early but they reckon that will be accurate enough). The spotting has also lessened so I am a bit more hopeful.

LindaJane - hope you are feeling better - your symptoms sounds promising, girl - well done for waiting - these last few days are the worst eh?

Pam - I heard First Response or the non-digital Clear Blue are the best. Good luck! Remember though that a first thing in the morning test is better than a last thing at night one, so you may not get an accurate result.

Well, roll on 5.30am tomorow as I doubt I'll be able to wait longer!!

love
Caroline
xxxxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to let everyone know that as expected our result was negative. I feel so empty now...and scared. Now dh and I have to decide whether to have a laparoscopy done (surgery to determine if I have scaring that's preventing us from conceiving) or just jump straight to IVF. We're really torn as to what to do, but I guess next appt (when af comes), we'll hear more about the two options and get the dr's recommendation. 
Does anyone have any insight into what to expect from IVF? Is it painful? How much time do you take off work? 

I just wanted to thank you all for your support. It truely is only us that understands what we're each going through.

Saphy75, Scoop, Soozle and Eve, all the best to you girls. Let's get some positives. We're long overdue.
And good luck to all those testing in July. I'll cross my fingers for you.


----------



## chazzie (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Jaki,

Im Chazzie and very new to this, can i join in? my husband is in the R.A.F, was reading that yours is in the navy, sounds like you both have had a rough time, especially lately, I start my 1st ivf 26th july 2004 with the nasal spray and i am really nervous about it all and would love to hear from you and anyone else reading this as feel abit lonely with it all(husband too)!!!   

Take care

Love Chazzie xxx


----------



## chazzie (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Jaki,

Its Chazzie again, Forgot to ask how your hosp review went, not too bad i hope, i also forgot to say that we share the same birthday and are also the same age, this is the reason why i replied to you, as you stood out to me, anyway hope to get a reply from you soon.

Take care,

Love Chazzie xxx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi chazzie
welcome...
you can join the june july cycle buddies as they will be ging through the tx the same time as you ...
ivf is just uncomfortable really . the worst bit is the 2ww when everything is done and you are waiting for your result.. 
good luck with your tx
take care 
marzy
xxx


----------



## Azailier (Apr 16, 2004)

Morning all....

Saphy ....Loads of luck for your test.....I have everything crossed for you XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Scoop... hope theres a positive for you!!!

Azailierxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi girls
good luck for testers this weekend
bfn for me.......gutted...........
had af since tues... really painful and heavy!!
tested this morning (early) just so i can get drunk sat night.. drown my sorrows b4 i go back to work monday
suppose ill get on waiting list and start saving for next go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
good luck girls 
all the best
marzy
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jaki B (May 16, 2004)

Hi 
Marzy sorry to hear you had a BFN are you going to try again I might see you at the clinic.
Chazzie - I was really worried about the tx needles and sniffing and things but it has been really easy first needle nightmare but once you have done one simple. I was lucky I had no side effects at all from any of the treatment even the horrible pessaries. So good luck with it all.
Review appt went as expected I will be started on 600 (4 jabs) a day if I get reasonable FSH levels from my bloods. So to get them done in next couple of months and to phone in Sept/Oct to see about starting course so tx will probably be Nov. The consultant (not the most tactful man in the world) told me to lose weight (I'm 2 stone overweight) as it might help but I left feeling that maybe that's why it didn't work (I know deep down that its not but still). Will be doing the next one on my own as hubby will be away and we have the added problem of getting his sperm frozen. He leaves next week only back at weekends for 4 months then sails in Nov. He's got 3 weeks off in Aug but the clinic shuts in Aug so I told him that I would just grab the first attractive man on the day but that didn't go down too well. I'm sure the clinic will sort something out they are quite helpful. So that's me chemical free for a few months before starting this "exciting" journey again


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi jaki
good luck with your future tx
i have to ring clinic monday to arrange appt.
hope fiully start asap..
take care 
might see you soon
marzy
xxx


----------



## Scoop (May 26, 2004)

Morning all,
I am still in shock after testing this morning and getting a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Had a bit of an inkling last night as we did a test and there was a faint line but I had drunk so much water that it probably diluted my pee.
We did the test a day early after I read that OHSS (which arrived with a vengeance this week!) is often linked with pregnancy because HcG aggravates the symptoms.
So now I don't mind the fact that I can't do up any of my trousers or skirts, the gripey pains or the diarrohea which kept me awake most of the night last night (sorry TMI) 
We are trying not to get too excited though because doc said this morning it is very early days and we won't know for definite that everything's OK until the first scan (in 3 weeks' time - forever away).
But for now I am just enjoying the moment while I can...
I have been reading the messages all week and my heart goes to those with BFNs. I was convinced mine would be too and I was already feeling devastated.
Good luck to all those left to test.

Love,
Scoop


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all


well done scoop

congratulations

marzy
xx


----------



## Azailier (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Scoop...

Great News 

Congratulations

Azailierxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Marzy - Sorry you got a bfn.

Scoop - Congrats on your pg!

Laine x


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Ready  Sorry to hear your news buddie. IVF/ICSI has just been bizarre for me. The downreg/stims were not so bad and I coped OK with the EC/ET but this week has been not so good as I described yesterday. Don't let it put you off though - we are all very different.

Marzy  good luck with whatever you decide to do next.

Minky - how you doing buddie?  

Scoop  congratulations to you and DH. After reading your post about too tight trousers and a gripey stomach I feel more  - thank you for that.

Pam - thinking of you buddie 

Good luck to all those testing over the weekend  

As alluded to above still feel cr*p, walked to local shops tonight and it hurt to walk........and my friend wonders why I am not even considering aerobics tomorrow! Off for a little light relief at one of my little friends 5th birthday party..........anything for jelly and icecream! Yummy!

Thanks for your support, I'll try not to be too grumpy over the weekend 

Love to you all
LindaJane


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=10113

Love Sue
xxxx


----------

